# Scared of new kitty condo



## otter11 (Jun 3, 2006)

Help! I have an indoor kitty, and I got him a nice used 6' kitty stand/condo from someone in my apartment complex. Problem is he is absolutely terrified of it! I set it down so it wasn't towering above him, sat on it and read some with him watching, and tried to introduce him to it. No luck. It is brown, same as my couch- and white, same as carpet. He has seen new furniture before, and never acted this way. I hope I'm not out $100.  Really, what can I do? He's hiding on the kitchen cabinet (up high). He's a year old, and has never been outside, and only knows me. He hides when people come over. He is usually a terror on the loose. Advice? Thanks, Jon


----------



## nekomi (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Jon,

You said the cat tree was used... do you think it still has the scent of the old cat(s) on it? You said he isn't scared of other new furniture, so maybe this is why he's afraid. My own cats will usually approach items that have been around foreign cats with caution also, and sometimes even hiss or growl at the offending item until they realize that there isn't a cat inside/around it.

You could also try sprinkling some catnip on the tree, rubbing catnip into the carpeted parts, etc. I'm not sure how to properly clean a cat tree so it smells fresh and new, but I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## otter11 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, he is still hiding in the kitchen on the cabinet. I can't coax him down, even offering part of my hamburger (a sure bet usually). I have no idea how I would get the scent out. What a bummer, his big surprise kitty gift and he cant cope with it.  Ill try the catnip, see what happens. Thanks, Jon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A good cleaning with an odor removing carpet cleaner. I think that Nature's Miracle has a carpet cleaner. There might be traces of cat pee in addition to normal scents that has him scared. The Nature's Miracle would take care of it if there is any traces.


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Don't give up on it yet. Usually it takes cats a while to warm up to things. My cat was affraid of my cat condo for a while and eventually he started getting closer and closer. After a few weeks he was clawing it like crazy and hiding out in the house section.


----------



## otter11 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help! He has finally decided to use it. It took a bag and a half of catnip to get him to check it out. I had to make a trail with it from the bedroom to the condo, and then sprinkle it on it.. I hope I don't have to send him to kiity rehab for the catnip buzz  I'm glad, it really is neat. 6' tall, 3 places that he can sit on and has a house at the bottom. Thanks again for the help : ) Jon


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

I know you've already figured out how to get your kitty to check out his new playhouse, but I just had to mention this anyway - like it was mentioned before, Nature's Miracle is THE BEST for getting out "kitty smells" - it's intended for getting out the urine smell but works for pretty much anything. I used it when I moved into my new place because the previous owners had cats - and it worked like a charm. If anything like that ever happens again, I highly recommend it!! Haha


----------

